
Show HN: Nuster – A HTTP/2 web cache accelerator - NusterCache
https://github.com/jiangwenyuan/nuster#introduction
======
devani
Does it support standard HTTP cache management controls? Like the Vary header,
and Cache-Control max-age and stale-while-revalidate

~~~
NusterCache
No, it only caches based on the predefined rules, for example request path,
query, header, cookies or response headers, etc.. These are in the TODO list

------
themoreyouknow
I've been considering an HTTP/2 front cache. I'm currently using Varnish 4.1,
and I know that V6 handles it, but what are the real worthwhile benefits of
switching to H2 for cache like this?

Is it a significant enough difference that is worth the effort? Where do the
benefits kick in?

~~~
NusterCache
Seems in order to use HTTP/2 in Varnish, Hitch has to be put in front of
varnish.

With H2 you have multiplexing, single connection, and so on, also server push
which is not yet implemented yet.

